# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  T.U.C review

## Desmond67

Hola a todos,

Me ha llegado mi TUC, es una nueva moneda de Tango y estoy alucinado. Es realmente increible, es un engendro raro, como si fuera una mezcla rara de diferentes monedas trucadas que permite hacer montones de trucos. Me vino acompañado de un DVD donde hay 3 fly coin, un matrix reverse increible, moneda a travez de la mano y otros tantos efectos y tambien trae una carta trucada.
La moneda permite hacer aparecer otra moneda en la punta de los dedos y hacerla desaparecer, hay un efecto de monedas al vaso en el dvd que es increible por la limpieza y lo aprendi en 5 minutos.

Realmente lo recomiendo.

----------


## AHC

Exactamente...las T.U.C (Tango Ultimate Coin) son la evolucion de las T.F.C (Tango Flying Coins)...son de excelente calidad y recomendables 100 %  aunque.....tienen sus fallas en algunos sistemas internos pero es cuestion de gastarlas un poco  :Smile1: 

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Desmond67

Hola AHC, disculpa que te contradiga, pero no tienen nada que ver la Tango Flying coins con la T.U.C
Yo compre el DVD Tango Flying coins y viene con una Slippery shell y tres monedas regulares, la rutina esta excelentemente explicada y es muy buena, pero son dos cosas diferentes.
La T.U.C no tiene nada que ver con la Slippery shell, es totalmente diferente. Si bien se puede hacer un 3 fly coin tambien con la T.U.C la moneda trucada es totalmente distinta.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## m_baiocchi

Coincido con Desmond. Aunque no tengo la TUC, se de que se trata y si tengo el video de las Tango Flying Coins.
Son dos cosas totalmente diferentes.
La TUC es una moneda trucada inventada por Mr Tango, mientras que las Flying Coins es una version de la rutina modificada por el, usando una slippery.

Saludos, Max

----------


## AHC

Pues quizà no me lo explique como corresponde por el apuro.

Lo que veo con la TUC es que el 3 Flying coin es muchisimo mas limpio que con la Tango Flying Coins convencional es por eso que la llamè version "mejorada" o "Evolucion".

Yo la verdad que no soy muy amigo de estas Monedas...muchos de los efectos que se pueden realizar con ellas pueden hacerse con muchisimo esfuerzo por supuesto sin usar trucaje y para otros es imprescindible.
Claro està que otros ni siquiera pueden intentarse pero uno nunca sabe...vi muchos Retention Vanish con monedas normales pudiendose hacer con trucajes.
Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.

Gracias y perdon por la respuesta apurada.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Psoas

Hola Desmond67,

Escribo porque estaba mirando la nueva moneda de Tango y estoy un poco indeciso. No se si comprarla ó no. He visto que tu la has comprado y me gustaría que me aconsejaras un poco.
Cuál de todas has comprado tu? De 2€, de 50cm, de medio dolar?
Son bastante caras, por eso mi indecisión. Realmente merece la pena? Sigues alucinando con ella? 
Qué tal es para llevar encima y hacer juegos rápidos? 
Cuéntame algo de tu experiencia con ella, porfa. Con qué juegos puedes hacer alucinar a la gente?
Espero no ser muy pesado pero no se nada sobre ella y cuando he visto que tu la tenías no he podido resistir en preguntar todo esto.
Muchas gracias y un saludo para todos los del foro.

----------


## Niko2002

"De 2€, de 50cm, de medio dolar?"

Yo me compraría de 2e, si hiciese mis juegos con euros y monedas prestadas o con 1/2 dollar si lo hiciese todo con 1/2 dollar. (Yo lo hago todo con 1/2 dollar xq es una moneda más grande, brillante y me da pie a charlas interesantes, pero es cuestión de gustos..)

Hago casi todas mis rutinas con monedas normales, es frecuente que las tire al tapete, que choquen entre sí y ese tipo de cosas, me pregunto si esto se puede hacer con la TUC sin riesgo de que rompa (dejé de utillizar las fliper coin por esto)

Y ..(perdón por la ignorancia) tiene algo que ver la TUC con las Dream Coin Set o
Super Triple Coin Set de Johnny Wong :Confused: ?

 La verdad es que de monedas trucadas no conozco mucho más que la cascarilla y me gustaría saber un poco más del mundillo de estas monedas..

----------


## Niko2002

Por lo que me han dicho, la TUC es es como una scoch & soda magnética solo que con todas las caras del mismo valor... es así??

Hay alguna ventaja con respecto a la scoch & soda magnética??

Estoy pensando en comprarla, pero si no se diferencia en nada, me quedo con mi scoch & soda..

Un saludo!!  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Una cosita, hablar de las T.U.C, de cascarillas, o de lo que querais, pero no podéis desvelar "como son" que eso es lo que estáis pidiendo, porque eso es destripar un juego comercial y las normas de esto foro lo prohíben. Escribo esto, porque estáis a punto de saltároslo alguno, ya que varios lo pedís.

Perdonad, a mi también me gustaría saberlo, pero las normas son las normas  :Wink1: 

Por lo demás, si alguno tiene esta moneda y quiere comentar si le va bien, si se rompe fácilmente, si es fácil el uso... en eso no hay problema.

Un saludo compañeros  :302:

----------


## Niko2002

Estoy de acuerdo, no ha sido mi intención desvelar nada, si alguen quiere penerse en contacto conmigo en este tema puede mandarme un mp o un mail..
Lo que trato de evitar es lo que me pasó con el juego "haz la diferencia" que me dieron gato por liebre  a pesar de haber preguntado explícitamente a cerca de él..
Si ahora me compro la TUC y resulta que despues de gastarme 100E, ya la tenía, me da algo!! :S

----------


## Solinam

> Por lo demás, si alguno tiene esta moneda y quiere comentar si le va bien, si se rompe fácilmente, si es fácil el uso... en eso no hay problema.


Tengo la T.U.C y va muy bien, no se rompe fácilmente y es de fácil uso.

Si yo quisiera hacer el efecto de scotch & soda necesitaría comprarlo. 

Saludos.

----------


## qfast

Entonces que? la recomendais encarecidamente?
Debe de estar en nuestra colección de monedas?
O por el contrario es como otras tantas "Maravillas" de esas que te venden muy bien en las tiendas (internet) y después acaba en algún cajón abandonada?
Es que vale un ojo de la cara macho. Es que con ese dinero tengo casi un set de monedas guapas guapas con cascarilla.

----------


## Niko2002

A mí me dijo un colega como va y sólo merece la pena comprarlo como coleccionista o si últimamente te aburres y no sabes que practicar.. pero es mucho mejor un buen set de monedas!!

Yo con lo que tengo en mi cajón ya puedo hacer lo mismo.. además *con esta moneda no se consigue hacer nada nuevo, ni de modo más claro* que no se pueda hacer con una flipper, o una cáscara, o un poco de técnica..

Esa es mi opinión..

----------


## qfast

Pues como todo lo que se anuncia a bombo y platillo, yo personalmente prefiero practicar horas y horas de técnica a practicar 20 minutos para hacer un jueguecito o dos. Pero bueno el que disponga de pasta gansa pues a ello, yo no puedo gastarme tanto en una monedita, prefiero invertir en libros, dvds o cursos. 

Saludos

----------


## Niko2002

Está claro!!, lo primero es la técnica. El juguer¡tito, por chulo que sea, no hace los juegos por tí, ni los pretenta, ni los estructura ..
Además si tienes técnica podrás sacarle infinitas veces más partido a cualquier accesorio..
Lo que pasa es que esta industria vive de la venta de juguetitos.. ^^
Yo recomiendo gastar el dinero de la moneda en comprar el bobo que tienes magia ahí para dar y repartir!!  :117:

----------


## Queen of Hearts

El mero hecho de que el fabricante de este producto sea TANGO MAGIC debería ser motivo suficiente para no adquirirlo. Yo ya cometí el error de comprar un Hopping Half de este fabricante y jamás lo he llegado a utilizar debido a la malísima imitación de las monedas, cantan a la legua, para mí comprar TANGO MAGIC es tirar el dinero.

----------


## averroes

Totalmente de acuerdo con Queen of Hearts, yo tengo una cascarilla expandida de 1/2 dólar, y además de que canta el brillo y no cubre completamente, a Kennedy le han puesto unos kilitos de más...

----------


## Solinam

Pues he tenido suerte entonces.

Mi moneda T.U.C de 2 Euros es idéntica a otra moneda de 2 Euros de curso legal.

Yo la T.U.C la tengo guardada con otras tres monedas verdaderas de 2 Euros en una bolsita y, la verdad, acabo de sacarlas para escribir este mensaje con certeza y os puedo contar que me ha costado un rato encontrar la T.U.C de lo bien que imita a una moneda verdadera.

No llevo comisión de Tango eh?? Pero si un producto es bueno y está bien hecho es para recomendarlo.

----------


## averroes

Por supuesto, hay que ser objetivo en todos los sentidos..

----------


## Queen of Hearts

No suelo usar monedas de EUR (las encuentro muy pequeñas) pero las de USD son realmente penosas... No se las aconsejo a nadie.

----------


## qfast

¿Te refieres a las TUC de dolar o de medio dolar?

----------


## Niko2002

La calidad de Tango es bastante fulera, pero eso nunca me ha impedido usar solventemente sus productos,( excepto el euro hoppin half que una vez me preguntaron si la moneda de 20 no era de 50 jajajaj..)

A mí me gusta hacer magia de pie y así no se aprecia la calidad de la cascarilla..
Otra cosa es que la dejes encima de un tapete :S

----------


## chrisvagabond

> El mero hecho de que el fabricante de este producto sea TANGO MAGIC debería ser motivo suficiente para no adquirirlo. Yo ya cometí el error de comprar un Hopping Half de este fabricante y jamás lo he llegado a utilizar debido a la malísima imitación de las monedas, cantan a la legua, para mí comprar TANGO MAGIC es tirar el dinero.


Por lo que yo sabía, en Tango usan monedas reales para hacer sus productos. ¿Cómo es que difiere tanto de la original?

Las tango que yo tengo son de monedas originales y, bueno, muy bien fabricadas.

----------


## Queen of Hearts

> por lo que yo sabia, en Tango usan monedas reales para hacer sus productos. Como es que difiere tanto de la original?
> 
> las tango que yo tengo son de monedas originales y bueno, muy bien fabricadas


Yo hablo de las monedas de Half Dollar (Kennedy) y se parecen a las de curso legal como un huevo a una castaña, son muy planas y más ligeras, prácticamente carecen de relieve y la cara de Kennedy es mucho más grande... a ver si me animo y cuelgo unas fotos.

----------


## qfast

Anímate.

Por lo que he leído por el foro, difiere mucho de una C.E. Tango a otra. ¿Esto a qué se debe?

Eso le quita un poco de caché a la marca. Yo si no puedo ir a la tienda y comprobar en persona que esté perfecta, paso de comprar. Mejor me espero a ver cuándo puedo ir por alguna tienda de magia. Respecto a la TUC, me gustaría verla también en persona y que me explicasen un poco cómo funciona, ¿alguien de Alicante por ahí?

----------


## Queen of Hearts

> Anímate.


Venga... :-)

----------


## Ravenous

Eso no es cosa de Tango.  La monedas no siempre usan el mismo diseño, y se ha ido cambiando ligeramente con los años. Mi shell es de Johnson, del 71, y tiene el mismo aspecto. Y mis monedas de la misma época difieren de las que tengo del 2008 en algunos detalles.
Si te refieres a la de la abajo en la foto, que supongo que también es shell, los defectos de los que hablabas son cosa del proceso de expansión, y de momento, son inevitables si se quiere que sean asequibles para el bolsillo medio.

----------


## chrisvagabond

comparto la opinion con ravenous,
yo hace un tiempo fui a una tienda numismatica donde he encontrado monedas de medio dolar, y unas del 2009 que tenian eran distintas a las de 1964 que tengo (aparte del material el diseño diferia mucho) por lo que no las compre.

pero las monedas tango que tengo, tienen el mismo diseño que las monedas de medio dolar que tengo.

claro, eso si, la otra vez vi un juego, creo que es el 4 en 1. en que la ultima cascarilla (no se si estoy revelando mucho, si es asi, por favor editar) era casi lisa. pero es por, como dijo ravenous, el proceso de expansion...

----------


## Queen of Hearts

> Si te refieres a la de la abajo en la foto, que supongo que también es shell, los defectos de los que hablabas son cosa del proceso de expansión, y de momento, son inevitables si se quiere que sean asequibles para el bolsillo medio.


Pues yo para tener una shell así personalmente prefiero no tener nada. Ya dije que no la había usado nunca. Prefiero pagar de 10 USD más y tener una como la primera.

----------


## Ravenous

Pues haces bien. Pero siempre hay a quien le dé igual.

Que por cierto, como nota para quien esté interesado, los shells de medio dolar Tango del 2006 no encajan en monedas del 2008, parece ser que las monedas del 2006 son ligeramente más pequeñas y finas.

----------


## qfast

Tango en su linea, pero bueno. De todos modos si la cascarilla es la de abajo cuando estas con algún juego los espectadores no se detienen mucho a diferenciar las monedas.

----------


## Solinam

Nadie se detiene, y tampoco hay que dejarles, a examinar si la cara impresa en la moneda tiene los mofletes más grandes o si en la oreja tiene un pendiente.

Hay que actuar con normalidad, si pensamos que nos van a descubrir... estamos muertos antes de hacer magia con monedas. Fuera paranoias, espantemos los miedos.

Yo la T.U.C de 2 Euros la mezclo con otras tres monedas normales de 2 Euros que tienen impresiones diferentes en las caras. Una de España, una de Alemania y otra es de Francia. Nadie pregunta nada si todo lo presentas con naturalidad.

Hay que pensar que, a no ser que hagas magia a un profesional numismático o a magos que conozcan la numismagia, la mayoría de las personas tienen el concepto de la moneda como un objeto cotidiano, verdadero y con menos probabilidad de falsificar. En cambio, magia con un billete, los mosqueos son más grandes y existe el concepto más habitual de que el billete pueda ser falso.

----------

